

SICP Video Lectures by Hal Abelman and Gerald Sussman - wicknicks
http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-science/6-001-structure-and-interpretation-of-computer-programs-spring-2005/video-lectures/

======
jamn
His actual name is Harold (Hal) Abelson.

------
cellularmitosis
so, these are clearly on MIT OCW, but for the life of me I can't seem to find
them through iTunes U. halp?

~~~
moioci
not sure if they're on iTunes U, but iDevice friendly videos are at
<http://www.archive.org/details/SICP_4_ipod>.

~~~
riobard
These mp4 files seem to be re-compressed from the original avi files. They are
much blurrier now, to the point that handwriting on the board is sometimes not
readable.

------
docgnome
This videos are brilliant.

